# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Finally!

## Enigmatik

I just wanted to say I'm very happy to be back.  Just got done with my 7 month intensive work season and missed you guys VERY much.  This is kind of my home subforum and I have so much in common with all of you.  RL people just don't understand.  lol  Anyways, I really did miss you all!

----------


## DawnEye11

::D:  Welcome back to dream views Enigmatik.



> RL people just don't understand.



lol I know how you feel. OTL

----------

